# Shoot pigeons at Willard Bay?



## GR8Dane (Sep 21, 2009)

I'm training my first lab and want to get some more field practice with him before the waterfowl season starts. Can I go up to the Willard Bay training area and toss some live pigeons in the air and shoot them over the pond? I've never been to this specific training facility so I don't have any idea. I live in Syracuse so it seems like the closest place to go.

If not, I guess I would just take some dummies with me and shoot and toss them out for practice retrieves.

Thanks!


----------



## bwhntr (Sep 12, 2007)

Yes you can.


----------



## GR8Dane (Sep 21, 2009)

Thanks for the reply. Now I just need to get some pigeons and a cage


----------



## APD (Nov 16, 2008)

GR8Dane said:


> Thanks for the reply. Now I just need to get some pigeons and a cage


any cardboard box will do if you aren't holding them for more than 24hrs. a cheap bird 2x2' bird cage works as well. if you can find wild pigeons that have been trapped, they'll fly hard for you. the longer you keep them caged the less vigorous they'll fly. i like to use them within a day from the day i buy them. make sure and get a bird boy to toss them if you don't have access to a launcher. you'll lose less birds that way and your dog will learn to mark off the gun and not off your hand.

good luck

edit: wow, i just noticed how old this thread is. oh well, hows the training going?


----------



## GR8Dane (Sep 21, 2009)

Hey, thanks for checking back though.

Training for the dog has been going really well, (other than I'm still a crappy shot). Willard bay was great for training, but now getting out and hunting is even better. It was nice to have a quiet and calm area to get some practice in beforehand. He's retrieving really well and I couldn't be happier. Especially for an 11 month old pup.


----------

